

Infinity Online: Atmospheric Flight Demo (Procedural planetary generation) - iwwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuifhuJI4T0

======
iwwr
An earlier demo released this year:

Part 1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eREddMjt4>

Part 2: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3muhlQYFgLE>

